# Recovery time from Laminitis



## Izzwizz (28 August 2009)

Hi all, can I ask how long it took for anyones horse suffering from Laminitis to recover? My horse is a 16.1 Hanovearian(?) cross TB, (prob spelt hanov wrong) and is prone to weight to gain.  Shes been on box rest for a time and when the old hay ran out she had the first cut hay of this year.  We are not normally allowed to get our own supply in at yard and can only presume this is where she got it.  Shes been recovering now for 3 wks and is on 1 bute per day split into 2 half doses, is on old hay which Ive been able to get via the Feed Merchants, and a bit of Happy Hoof as ok'd by the Vet.  Shes still a bit pottery on 1 front foot more than the other.  Her pulses were down compared to when the Vet first saw her, just wondered how long anyone elses horse took to come right.  

Thanks for any help.


----------



## brighteyes (28 August 2009)

How long is a piece of string?

Every single case is different and is wholly dependent on inner hoof stability which is itself dependent on no further damage due to external or internal causes/influence.  Since these vary from horse to horse it is practically impossible to say.

What you have to beware of is the hoof destabilising through an early return to work or another factor you hadn't previously considered. Any interruption of the healing process sets you back to square one.

Sorry to be so vague, but laminitis operates under its own very flexible rules.  Your job is to keep one step ahead until the interrupted normal function of the hoof (= damaged region) has grown out, leaving a healthy, if slightly different hoof and a 'recovered' horse.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (29 August 2009)

Has she been on soft deep bedding while on box rest? Has the farrier fitted frog supports? What are your plans to prevent her getting another attack once she's out on autumn flush grass again? Are you getting her a grazing muzzle? Restricting her grazing? I really think you need to understand that an ex-laminitic horse is like an ex-alcoholic human, ie you may have it under control at the moment but it could return at any time if not managed properly. It's not like how long til my horse's cut leg is healed. Laminitis needs very very careful management for the rest of the horse's life probably. Turn her out too soon and you'll be straight back to square 1.


----------



## Izzwizz (29 August 2009)

Thanks for your replies.  Yes shes on deep shavings and rubber mat, has always come in at night to keep a watch on her weight and is reguarly weigh taped.  She has a grazing muzzle which has been used in the past, not so much when in regular work and in at night.  When she is eventually allowed out she will be on a bald field with another laminitic pony and only for a short time at that.  Farrier is due early Sept and she may have alternative shoes on, I will see him next week to discuss.  She last had an attack when I first got her 3 yrs ago only this time it seems to be lasting longer, not necessarily any worse than before.  

Vet is coming back in 2 wks to see her, I was just wondering about other peoples experiences.  She wont be back in work too soon, Im not bothered about that side of things.  Thankyou all.


----------



## Amymay (29 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
How long is a piece of string?  

[/ QUOTE ] 

I agree.  And of course there's no guarantee that they will recover.  Two HHO horses have been lost so far this year to laminitis.  And I suspect they won't be the last.


----------



## Dogstar (29 August 2009)

My mare had quite bad laminitis with mild rotation at the end of May '08. She was shod and started light work in October '08, which was deliberately over -cautious. She has since returned to normal work. I now keep her in a starvation paddock with 1-2 hours turnout a day and try to keep her on the skinny side. Good luck.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (30 August 2009)

The bigger the horse the longer it takes. My 15h cob had an acute attack last year and was on box rest (didn't leave it for anything - even mucking out was done round her) from April until Sept. The general rule of thumb is that they spend at least a month on box after they have come off any bute etc. Speak to the Laminitis Clinic and/or look at their website for more help and information regarding feeding, maintenance and getting back into work. Too much to soon will exacerabate the damage - laminitics should not be lunged for at least 9months to a year after an attack as it is too much strain on the laminae and can make the damage worse. If you want her to be back in full work take it slowly.

Good Luck - my mare is back in full work,although I still take it slowly with her, and has been out 24/7 in a tiny paddock since Feb/March, so with careful managemnet there is hope but you do need to monitor carefully and not rush things.


----------



## Izzwizz (30 August 2009)

Thank you Wulfie &amp; Slinky U, yours were the sort of experiences/replies I was hoping for.  Its nice to see how others have dealt with the nasty disease.  I have scoured the net and looked at the Laminitis Clinic site, gone through it with a fine toothcomb and its very helpful.  SU you jogged my memory about not lunging, I do remember not doing that before and to be honest its not something I do very often. 

Thank you for your helpful advice and lets hope my mare comes good in her own time.  Bless her. shes been thro the mill this Summer, had a joint mouse removed and was found to have an inflamed tendon sheath at the same time at Horsepital, so has been in her "cell" since April too.  She has her fed up days but on the whole shes been a good girl.  Feel so sorry for her having no time with her friends but our bond is so strong now, Im sure she knows what Im thinking.  She knows my footsteps and the rattle of metal discs on my dogs collar when we come to the yard way before she sees us.  The welcome is deafening at times.  Love her to bits!!  Lost my previous horse in the field with a broke leg and am sure as hell not going to lose this one.

Thanks x


----------



## brighteyes (30 August 2009)

OK as a rule of thumb, once they are walking out confidently and sound on concrete without bute for a month, then you can re-introduce work.


----------



## rushyj (30 August 2009)

Please please please don't underestimate this horrible disease...  I know the care is so long winded but keep it moving in the right direction...  if you think she is right to move forward give her another week etc.  Err so much onto the side of caution... I wish you all the very best with her. xx


----------



## gemma.matteson (16 March 2012)

Hi I've also got a pony with laminitis, when I was reading your post you said one hoof seemed worse than the others, this could be an abscess in the hoof, this quite often occurs with laminitis, I'm not sure why.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (18 March 2012)

My pony got lami last autumn and she had 4 weeks box rest and then 3 weeks just pottering in the concrete yard in front of the stables while I mucked out. Then in a shaved paddock with hay. 

Now spring has come I prefer her to be out in a large paddock with longer old (last years) grass with a grazing muzzle on, than I do her be in a small paddock with the only grass being the very stressed very sweet short shoots that come up daily. Exercise is also very important for the hoof recovery and they dont get that in small paddocks.I would recommend using the muzzle at this time of year even with regular exercise as it will be better for her to be on the light side for her best health outlook.

I found the Shires muzzle to be the most robust but it rubbed too much even with padding, and so have found the Roma one (similar design but softer) to work better for us, altho has to be on firmly and with headcollar over the top to stop Madame removing it. I have also had to put her into permanently fenced field as she has started to charge electric fencing as she wants to get at the nice grass!


----------



## Suffolkangel (18 March 2012)

**Kassie 2007** said:



			my aunts going to buy one of the dinky rugs ,

 soft and nostrils are kept clear.

 pony who always got muzzle off keeps this one on and they do a large horse size

http://www.tackandturnout.co.uk/epa...roducts/DMCLGRAZ/SubProducts/dmclgraz-mi-bk-s

Click to expand...

I had one of these muzzles for my pony as did my yard owner for hers, and they all managed to rub the strap that goes between the nostrils to the point that it snapped so had a big gapping hole to eat through.  They only lasted a month if that.  I now use a shires muzzle but buy a size bigger then needed, so both my ponies wear cob sized muzzles.  No rubbing at all and the head piece can be made small enough for my 12hh welsh.  Neither of them have managed to remove their muzzle either....


----------



## tango'smum (20 March 2012)

my pony had it again , he was on box rest for a couple of weeks, was walking out within the 3rd week... now being ridden...


----------



## Black_Horse_White (20 March 2012)

My horse was back in light work after 3 months, luckily he had no rotation. Always follow your vets advice as they can easily relapse. Good luck it's dreadful when your horse suffers from it.


----------

